# nForce Driver 15.35 Win7 64-Bit Download !



## ElfenLied77 (11. Mai 2009)

*Quelle:http://www.nvidia.de/object/nforce_win7_64bit_15.35_de.html
*

*Windows 7 64-bit Treiber versionen:*


Ethernet-Treiber (v73.06) WHQL
Netzwerk management tools (v73.05) "Sedona"
Win7 IDE SataIDE Treiber (v11.1.0.23) "WHQL"
Win7 IDE SataRAID Treiber (v11.1.0.23) "WHQL"
Win7 RAIDTOOL Version (v11.1.0.23)
SMU-Treiber (v1.67) "WHQL"
Installer (v7.01)
----------------------------------------------
Nur für folgende Chipsätze:
nForce  790i Ultra SLI
nForce  790i SLI
nForce  780i SLI
nForce  750i SLI
nForce  740a SLI
nForce  710a SLI
nForce  680i SLI
nForce  680i LT SLI
nForce  680a SLI
nForce  650i SLI
nForce  650i Ultra 
nForce  590 SLI AMD
nForce  570 SLI AMD
nForce  570 Ultra AMD
nForce  550
*Achtung ! Wer zB den 780a sucht, muß den 15.37 downloaden und nicht den **15.35*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Download:*

*64bit*

*32bit*



Hier eine nvidia HP mit Treiber für Windows7
NVIDIA Grafiklösungen für leistungsfähiges Microsoft Windows 7


Grüße ElfenLied77  *binamtesten*


----------



## KTMDoki (12. Mai 2009)

der is aber nicht lange der aktuellste geblieben


----------



## ElfenLied77 (12. Mai 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> der is aber nicht lange der aktuellste geblieben





Warum? 

der 15.35er ist für Mainboards und der 15.37er ist für andere Mainboards (siehe *rot*) 

 deshalb:

1x http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/53607-nforce-driver-15-35-win7-64-bit-download.html

und

1x http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/53623-nforce-driver-15-37-win7-64-bit-download.html

Grüße!


----------



## OctoCore (12. Mai 2009)

Der 37er ist ca. 120 MB größer, enthält den 185.85-Grafiktreiber und unterstützt u.a. die Chipsätze mit integrierter Grafik.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (12. Mai 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die unterstützten Chipsätze sind identisch.



laut nvidia und pcgh HP nicht!
15.37 ist zB für nforce 780a und 15.35 ist zB für nforce 780i Sli

15.37:

nForce  980a
  nForce  780a
  nForce  760i SLI
  nForce  750a
  nForce  740i SLI
  nForce  730i - GeForce 9400/GeForce 9300
  nForce  730a - GeForce 8300/8200
  nForce  720i
  nForce  720a - GeForce 8100
  nForce  630i -GeForce 7150
  nForce  630i - GeForce 7100
  nForce  610i - GeForce 7050

15.35:

nForce  790i Ultra SLI
nForce  790i SLI
nForce  780i SLI
nForce  750i SLI
nForce  740a SLI
nForce  710a SLI
nForce  680i SLI
nForce  680i LT SLI
nForce  680a SLI
nForce  650i SLI
nForce  650i Ultra 
nForce  590 SLI AMD
nForce  570 SLI AMD
nForce  570 Ultra AMD
nForce  550

 deshalb:

1x nForce Driver 15.35 Win7 64-Bit Download !

und

1x nForce Driver 15.37 Win7 64-Bit Download !

Grüße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Mai 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> laut nvidia und pcgh HP nicht!



Hast recht. Habs auch schon verbessert!
Leute mit langsamer Internetanbindung, die den Grafiktreiber nicht wollen, sollte auch genau hinsehen, welche Version sie wirklich brauchen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (12. Mai 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Chipsätze sind FAST identisch. Okay, der 35 geht von 550 bis 790, der 37 geht von 610 bis 980. Bei der Schnittmenge sind beide gleich.




 Schnittmenge 

*a* und *SLi* 

zB 780a und 780i SLi

na denn ^^

Grüße!


----------



## OctoCore (12. Mai 2009)

Sind die Treiber für eine Chipgeneration bei Ultra/SLI oder a/i/SLI nicht eh identisch bzw. unified? Okay, die 37er Version unterstützt die Kombi-Chipsätze mit integrierter Grafik, von denen bei 35 nichts zu sehen ist.
Warum man den Grafiktreiber beim 37 praktisch zwangsdownloaden muss, ist allerdings ein Rätsel.


----------



## KTMDoki (12. Mai 2009)

o sorry , war zu faul um genau durchzulesen und hab dacht, dass des der Nachfolger is


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Mai 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> o sorry , war zu faul um genau durchzulesen und hab dacht, dass des der Nachfolger is



Nee,

nochmal, der 15.35 bedient andere nforce Chips als der 15.37 !
Beide sind neue Treiber!
Also Achtung beim Download!

Grüße!


----------

